# T-com + 1&1 Agb



## myplex (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Ist es nach der T-Com und 1&1 AGB erlaubt eine Flatrade in ZWEI Haushalten über Netzwerk gleichzeitig zu nutzen ?


----------



## otherside (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf den Stand von vor ein paar Monaten und zu T-Online.

NEIN
Wie es heute aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
---
Das steht bei 1&1 in den AGB's wo man auch selber hätte reinschauen können



> 8. Nutzung
> 
> 8.1  Sofern in dem mit dem Kunden vereinbarten Tarif nicht anders ausgewiesen, ist die Nutzung des 1&1 Internet-Zugangs auf bis zu 1.024 kbit/s beschränkt. *Der Kunde ist darüber hinaus nicht berechtigt, die Zugangskennung auf mehr als einem Computer, in Mehrplatzsystemen über einen Hard- oder Software-Router mit der Möglichkeit der Nutzung durch mehrere Computer oder Terminals zeitgleich einzusetzen.*Diese Beschränkung findet keine Anwendung, wenn der Kunde einen zur Mehrplatznutzung ausgewiesenen Tarif mit zentraler Einwahl nutzt und die Verbindung über einen Hard- oder Software-Router erfolgt. Für eventuell mitgelieferte Software gelten die  [...]




Aber wie schauts damit aus? 

http://www.t-online.de / http://www.t-com.de
http://www.dsl.de (Seite von 1&1)

MFG


----------

